# Phalaenopsis Hell’s Fury ‘Red Devil’ AM/AOS



## DrLeslieEe (Jun 4, 2022)

Awarded today with an AM/AOS with 83 points. Like red embers. 

Name of cross is tentative as I haven’t gotten permission from breeder yet. Will update when I register. My plant grown and flowered by DavidB.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jun 4, 2022)

Award:


----------



## monocotman (Jun 4, 2022)

Stunning colour!


----------



## tnyr5 (Jun 4, 2022)

Woof


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jun 4, 2022)

Here’s the award:


----------



## David B (Jun 4, 2022)

Good pics, this plant has interesting potential, noticed the white on the proximal lip margin just below side lobes and it is uniform on all 4 lips. Catches the eye. Life is a box of chocolates.


----------



## abax (Jun 4, 2022)

Congratulations Leslie! I have a red Phal...well, DTPS. Rebel 'Durham' blooming, but
it has a velvet texture. The shiny petals are extra nice.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jun 5, 2022)

abax said:


> Congratulations Leslie! I have a red Phal...well, DTPS. Rebel 'Durham' blooming, but
> it has a velvet texture. The shiny petals are extra nice.


Depending on the background species, the texture differs how close it is. In this one, gigantea is grandparent so gets its waxiness. If violacea or bellina is strong, it is velvety.


----------



## Cearbhael (Jun 5, 2022)

Congratulations! I watched a special once about awarded flowers and the tremendous competition! Very Well Done! Beautiful Red!!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jun 5, 2022)

Cearbhael said:


> Congratulations! I watched a special once about awarded flowers and the tremendous competition! Very Well Done! Beautiful Red!!


Thanks! What show was it?


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jun 5, 2022)

Good news! The name Hell’s Fury was accepted. Yayyyy.


----------



## Guldal (Jun 6, 2022)

That's a stunner, Leslie! It certainly deserved its award!


----------



## Ozpaph (Jun 6, 2022)

awesome colour and sheen


----------



## Cearbhael (Jun 6, 2022)

I don’t remember…it was over 20 years ago but I do know they had the owner of RF Orchids in Miami on the show and they showed him at shows with his Vandas. They showed Cats as well, but I didn’t recognise any of the Cat people.


----------



## Greenpaph (Jun 6, 2022)

Spectacular! Congratulations


----------



## Rosebud1920 (Jul 4, 2022)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Award:
> 
> View attachment 34810


----------



## Rosebud1920 (Jul 4, 2022)

Congrats on lots of gorgeous flowers. Though I must say the plant itself doesn’t look so good especially looking at the base. And only It always amazes me the plants that get awarded but the plants are in such sad shape. I guess I don’t understand judging — maybe the flower is all that matters. . I mean it’s got 4 leaves, looks like one yellow leaf was just pulled, and one underneath leaf on the right side looks like it might have a issue and they are so dehydrated. But like I said — can’t beat all those pretty flowers. 

Can someone advise on the report in the description section, it says “inferior half overlaid yellow”??? 

I guess from looking at the report — the plant wasn’t mentioned — it wasn’t considered at all.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 29, 2022)

Wow! Congrats. Good color, substance and shape!!! Is it fragrant? Let me know where you live so next time I'm in Toronto!!


----------



## David B (Jul 30, 2022)

Hell's Fury is doing fine and just got some lovin from P.To Grandma with Love
View attachment IMG_1611.MOV

ove.HCC/AOS


----------

